# It sounds bad but....



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

How much Excel do I need to put in an ADA Mini-M to kill remaining RCS but hopefully not my Otos?

I have some snowballs coming and would rather kill a few baby RCS that I can't even see then risk cross breeding.

Come to think about it i'll probly just take my otos home tonight.

How much Excel do you think?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

bsmith782 said:


> How much Excel do I need to put in an ADA Mini-M to kill remaining RCS but hopefully not my Otos?
> 
> I have some snowballs coming and would rather kill a few baby RCS that I can't even see then risk cross breeding.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just give them away instead of killing them?


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

I would be happy to pay for the shipping for you to send them to me. PM me if youre interested


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> Why don't you just give them away instead of killing them?


iM NOT KILLING ALL OF THEM CRAZY!!!

I took out as many as I could find and am going to euthanize the rest (maybe 5 or so + babies that I cant even see)


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 1, 2008)

then why dont you just put in your new shrimp, by the time the red cherrys get big enough to even think about breeding you will be able to see them, and sel them FAST !! lol!! OR do a roak for shipping, I am sure somone wants them! I am selling off ALmost ALL my red cherry shrimp !! go look !! cheap, must move tanks around for new breeding fish !!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

starsunmoon said:


> then why dont you just put in your new shrimp, by the time the red cherrys get big enough to even think about breeding you will be able to see them, and sel them FAST !! lol!! OR do a roak for shipping, I am sure somone wants them! I am selling off ALmost ALL my red cherry shrimp !! go look !! cheap, must move tanks around for new breeding fish !!


Not worth the risk.


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

What about the other issues of over dosing with excel? Could there be lingering effects that might kill your new shrimp? If you don't think there is a risk why not dump a whole bottle in? I am sure that would do it but I personally would worry about my new shrimp. I don't know what the life of the excel in the water column at that dose.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

make a shrimp trap out of a plastic bottle to catch them, it's really easy. Cut a bottle in half, cut a small opening in the cap of the bottle and then invert the top of the bottle so it is sticking in the bottom of the bottle. Add some food to the bottom portion of the bottle and let them crawl through the tiny hole in the cap to get the food, once inside the bottle they shouldn't be able to find there way out. A lot better than just killing them.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Not sure if everyone contributing knows, but trying to find newborn shrimplets, or even week old shrimplets, much less find them, is pretty near impossible since they're still close to transparent at that stage

Plus, even setting out food doesn't really attract them because while they're tiny, they don't seem to be as fond of introduced food. Even if they were, at that size/weight, they have a lot easier time clinging onto the walls of a shrimp trap than juvi/adult shrimp.

I think the required magnitude of an excel overdose is going to work over your plants. Maybe use a low dose of a copper-based medication? You'd have to do quite a few water changes to insure that newly introduced shrimp won't be affected though


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

erijnal said:


> Not sure if everyone contributing knows, but trying to find newborn shrimplets, or even week old shrimplets, much less find them, is pretty near impossible since they're still close to transparent at that stage
> 
> Plus, even setting out food doesn't really attract them because while they're tiny, they don't seem to be as fond of introduced food. Even if they were, at that size/weight, they have a lot easier time clinging onto the walls of a shrimp trap than juvi/adult shrimp.
> 
> I think the required magnitude of an excel overdose is going to work over your plants. Maybe use a low dose of a copper-based medication? You'd have to do quite a few water changes to insure that newly introduced shrimp won't be affected though


At least you know what your talking about. :heh:

There is deff a lot of Excel in the tank right now, I also dosed a bunch of nitrate. Assuming high nitrates are not good for shrimp either.

The guy im getting the SB's from is being real cool and is holding off shipping them untill the tank is safe/rid of the RCS.

I guess ill just have to keep my eyes peeled and know that patience is a virtue......that I dont posess


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I really find this thread in poor taste. It could just be the way you couched it. 

"I have some snowballs coming and would rather kill a few baby RCS that I can't even see then risk cross breeding" 

You can siphon out the ones you can see and then simply siphon out the others as they grow big enough to see (that will still be way before breeding age). It's not like you have a 300g tank or something you have a Mini M.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> I'm sorry, but I really find this thread in poor taste. It could just be the way you couched it.
> 
> "I have some snowballs coming and would rather kill a few baby RCS that I can't even see then risk cross breeding"
> 
> You can siphon out the ones you can see and then simply siphon out the others as they grow big enough to see (that will still be way before breeding age). It's not like you have a 300g tank or something you have a Mini M.


I appreciate your input, but I would run out of water long before I sucked up all of the shrimp that I cannot even see.

It really is no worse then squishing pond snails against your glass when your tired of looking at them, or them eating your plants.


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> The guy im getting the SB's from is being real cool and is holding off shipping them untill the tank is safe/rid of the RCS.


This is a result of my being cool in general. :heh:


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

macclellan said:


> This is a result of my being cool in general. :heh:


True true.


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

A.S. just showed up. Thanks bro.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

macclellan said:


> A.S. just showed up. Thanks bro.


Sweet! Are you planning on taking the "dust" completely out of the tank and replacing that with the new AS?


----------



## _chicken_ (Oct 7, 2007)

Why not put a fish in the tank that would eat any baby shrimp?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

_chicken_ said:


> Why not put a fish in the tank that would eat any baby shrimp?


I dont have any small fish like that. Plus, I had a Betta in a tank with RCS and thy survived jut fine with him. The ones that are left (if there are any) are newborns that are barely visible.


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> Sweet! Are you planning on taking the "dust" completely out of the tank and replacing that with the new AS?


Yeah, the dust has already been turned into really, really expensive soil dressing for my house plants.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

macclellan said:


> Yeah, the dust has already been turned into really, really expensive soil dressing for my house plants.


It's going to be a jungle in your home before too long.


----------

